# Durst colour M707 enlarger wiring



## Ian Gabaldoni (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi.
I have acquired a Durst M707 colour enlarger.
The three prong plug that goes from the enlarger to the transformer has been removed from the cable.
It has two circular prongs and one rectangular prong.
Please see the photos attached.
There are two wires in the enlarger cable.
One black. One white.
Does anyone one know how I wire it up?
Thanks in advance,
Ian


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2019)

There should be a diagram on the transformer itself (you may have to remove a cover); failing that, since the conductors are black and white, I assume it's a North American version meant for 110 VAC.  I would have thought there would be a third bare copper, or green insulated conductor going to the center pin which would have been the ground...  Regardless, if my assumption is correct, it shouldn't matter; black to one transformer output leg, white to the other.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

In the US, black is 'hot' (energized, or ungrounded), white is 'neutral' ('common' or grounded), and green is ground / grounding.


----------



## IanG (Aug 10, 2019)

As it's going to a lamp holder it makes no difference, but A is the live, B the earth and C the Neutral with an IEC plug, it's similar to a normal UK or Continental plug  if you think logically.

Ian


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

IanG said:


> As it's going to a lamp holder it makes no difference......



If it's an Edison-style lampholder, it DOES make a difference.  Energizing the screw shell creates a shock potential.


----------



## IanG (Aug 10, 2019)

480sparky said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > As it's going to a lamp holder it makes no difference......
> ...



It's a Durst Colour enlarger head, why on earth are you on about Edison screw shells,  also get real a tungsten filament lamp sold with with an Edison screw thread is also available with a bayonet fit and they can be fitted either way round in a bayonet socket,

We are talking about simple lamp bulbs Tungsten halide in the OP's case.

Ian


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

IanG said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > IanG said:
> ...



The filament is meaningless when it comes to shock hazard.  I'm 'on' (whatever that means) Edison screw bases because energizing the screw shell DOES create a shock hazard.  Tungsten, halogen, fluorescent, LED.... that means nothing.


----------



## compur (Aug 10, 2019)

IanG said:


> why on earth are you on about Edison screw shells



What Sparky is "on about" is called safety. There is a proper way and an improper way to wire a light socket. While it is is true that the socket in this case is probably no more than 12-20 volts, it is still a good idea to wire it correctly, otherwise touching the screw base of the lamp while turning it (in or out)  can cause a shock. Granted, it would probably be a mild shock at most but still best to avoid while working in a wet darkroom. Surprise electrical shocks, even mild ones, can cause people to do things like fall down or otherwise hurt themselves, etc.


----------



## IanG (Aug 11, 2019)

compur said:


> IanG said:
> 
> 
> > why on earth are you on about Edison screw shells
> ...



I don't disagree about safety which is why I gave the OP the correct wiring instructions for the plug..  The actual wires connected to the Durst  lamp holder(s) aren't colour coded and there's no screw base, they take two pin tungsten halide 12v bulbs.

Ian


----------



## compur (Aug 11, 2019)

whoosh


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

480sparky said:


> *If *it's an Edison-style lampholder, it DOES make a difference.  Energizing the screw shell creates a shock potential.





compur said:


> whoosh



Apparently so.


----------

